
Developing 10x Faster with a Surface Go, Thanks to vs. Code and Azure - javinpaul
https://dev.to/azure/developing-10x-faster-with-a-surface-go-thanks-to-vs-code-and-azure-mho
======
scarface74
Or instead of spending $500 on the slow as mud Surface Go, you could spend
$680 on a Dell with a Core i3...

[https://deals.dell.com/en-us/productdetail/2hfm](https://deals.dell.com/en-
us/productdetail/2hfm)

